# what's proper protocal



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i have designed and produced a product that i believe all havanese owners will love, what's the proper protocol in introducing this idea to the forum. it is available for purchase on the internet. i couldn't find a section on the forum that delt specificaly with products for sale. please advise.
thanks


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am not a 100% sure but I think if you post it in the items for sale and wanted forum that would be ok. I can't wait to see what it is!

http://havaneseforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

ok. i will wait for a few more posts just to be on the safe side!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Go to Forums, scroll to the bottom and put your info the right thread. Are you selling it or know where something great it?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i am selling it, that's why i was checking on protocal


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, there is an area called "Item wanted/For sale by members"
http://havaneseforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=22
Can't wait to see what you have!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, so what is it??? This better not be a troll thread.. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What is it, what is it? Can't wait to see!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, i hate to keep everyone waiting but i am heading to the big pet trade show i chicago today for the week, i will follow protocal when i return and put the item on the site for all to see. i think you will all love it.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

You can't leave us hanging for a WEEK....Just post a sneak peak preview for us now.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*NO FAIR...YOU KNOW WE ARE AN IMPATIENT BUNCH!!!!!*


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

littlebuddy said:


> well, i hate to keep everyone waiting but i am heading to the big pet trade show i chicago today for the week, i will follow protocal when i return and put the item on the site for all to see. i think you will all love it.


The H.H. Backer Christmas Show? Good luck!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!! What is it?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Well! It is not in the "For Sale or Wanted" yet. I guess, we will have to wait!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So.....WHAT IS IT??? An entire week? That's too long to wait.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Whoaa... this thread is even worse than the original.. lol
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9867&highlight=troll

I think you should post your product now if you do not want to upset the havanese powers that be!! hahaha

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope it's an easy to get on, breathable rain/mud/snow suit (light weight and not fussy please  that's what I am waiting for someone to come up with.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy, you are toooooo funny, we all want some of those suits.:clap2:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm hoping for miracle pixie dust that you sprinkle once on your Havanese and s/he's instantly housebroken and 100% reliable!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> I'm hoping for miracle pixie dust that you sprinkle once on your Havanese and s/he's instantly housebroken and 100% reliable!


ound: ...good luck with that!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't get it. Why start a thread and tease like this and leave us hanging for a whole week? Feel like in kindergarden again.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree, it's making me crazy!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Grrrr this is like those jokes, how do you keep an idiot in suspense. 

Did you patent it?


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

You want protocol? 
We'll give you "protocol".

Protocol is:
If you have something to share, you don't leave folks hanging around wondering what it is for a week!!! :fish:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

The problem with starting such threads is (no not the bandwidth, haha) that whatever it is has to be REALLY EXTREMELY good to compensate the hyped-up suspense she created.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maryam... agreed! I wonder.. is it havanese only or all breed? hmmmmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I even went to her website but she doesn't have anything new on it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *NO FAIR...YOU KNOW WE ARE AN IMPATIENT BUNCH!!!!!*


LOL Debbie I knew this would drive you crazy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jean, love the picture of Riley - what a cutie!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm with Debbie on this! I have no patience.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Jean, love the picture of Riley - what a cutie!


Hey Kathie hands off that's Molly's sweetheart .LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, Hey, Hey...let's not scare Django's mom away. Then we will never know and maybe it is something we really, really need.

Monday is just 3 short days away.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh I know I need it. I just want it now! LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Oh I know I need it. I just want it now! LOL


You're too funny Luna.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So, what are we gonna talk about while we wait to find out what it is???

Want to discuss the Olympics being in Rio? :biggrin1:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it bigger then a bread box?
Who even has a bread box anymore?
If it's not gonna keep the pee pot from sneaking off I don't want it!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL I have no patience with people, Dave.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, not only is the Olympics in Rio but the World Cup (2014) is in Brazil too! It will be an exciting couple of years for all Brazilians!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina, I didn't know about the World Cup being in Brazil in 2014. I'm not a soccer fan at all, but my DDIL sure is  I can only imagine the excitement and honor the Brazilians must feel at being chosen, not once but, twice!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Lina, I didn't know about the World Cup being in Brazil in 2014. I'm not a soccer fan at all, but my DDIL sure is  I can only imagine the excitement and honor the Brazilians must feel at being chosen, not once but, twice!


And how Oprah has egg on her face. I guess money can't buy everything. Oops, can you tell that woman gets on my last nerve?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> well, i hate to keep everyone waiting but i am heading to the big pet trade show i chicago today for the week, i will follow protocal when i return and put the item on the site for all to see. i think you will all love it.


After all this I hope this is not a product I want or need.:fencing:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Shouldn't she be back by now? We need to know how to pay...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, I STAY PRETTY QUIET THESE DAYS, BUT THIS IS DRIVING ME NUTS!

FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, GIVE IT UP !


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

This better not be anti-climatic.. lol


Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> OK, I STAY PRETTY QUIET THESE DAYS, BUT THIS IS DRIVING ME NUTS!
> 
> FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, GIVE IT UP !


I'm with Linda on this one.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

op2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> op2:


I'm w/Christy :biggrin1:

Hey, Christy! Share the popcorn?! ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I'm w/Christy :biggrin1:
> 
> Hey, Christy! Share the popcorn?! ound:


Sure! I have plenty! :tea: op2: op2:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Sure! I have plenty! :tea: op2: op2:


Thanks, Christy. But, look what I found! opcorn: I'd be happy to share mine w/you, too! :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

good buddy said:


> op2:


I've already gone through a dozen bags of popcorn waiting for this to unfold!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Christy. But, look what I found! opcorn: I'd be happy to share mine w/you, too! :biggrin1:


Oooooooooh a BIG one!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:frusty:

Where is she?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am ROFLMAO reading all these posts!!! What an impatient bunch! LOL I'm sure she'll come back and let us all know what she created soon enough. It might already even be in it's own thread in the 'items for sale' forum........ have to go check. 

Lina wrote: *"Leslie, not only is the Olympics in Rio but the World Cup (2014) is in Brazil too! It will be an exciting couple of years for all Brazilians! "*
*********** Woohooooooo! Too long a wait, but we are all soccer fans here. I'm sure it will be a HUGE deal for Brazil when the time comes. Now to wait for 2010 !


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I am ROFLMAO reading all these posts!!! What an impatient bunch! LOL I'm sure she'll come back and let us all know what she created soon enough. It might already even be in it's own thread in the 'items for sale' forum........ have to go check.
> 
> Lina wrote: *"Leslie, not only is the Olympics in Rio but the World Cup (2014) is in Brazil too! It will be an exciting couple of years for all Brazilians! "*
> *********** Woohooooooo! Too long a wait, but we are all soccer fans here. I'm sure it will be a HUGE deal for Brazil when the time comes. Now to wait for 2010 !


Nice try Marj, but not subtle enough for me ound: We call this a hint with a stake in German, haha.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I say we mount a search party! eep:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll search Brazil!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol...I've been a lurker on this thread but my patience is starting to wear thin! I *NEED* to know what she's selling! :Cry:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not buying it.:blabla:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a few copies of Django's book and I love it!

I will wait patiently! :juggle:

Beverly


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone have an idea what her business name is? I think I know what trad show she went to & its searchable


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

OMG, i was not expecting such anticipation over this product! sorry guys, i didin't mean to keep everyone hanging. that was not my intension at all!

well, i am back from the trade show, yes it was the H.H. BAcker and boy was it crazy. i saw only 1 havanese! 

okay, don't get mad but i need to figure out how to post the picture of the product, they say a picture is worth a thousand words! be patient, i'm slow with all this. it appears as though i need to post it on the items for sale page.

i want to make sure i post all the information needed.. here's a clue, it has to do with walking your hav. as soon as i get it on the sale page, i will send a post on this one so you can go check it out.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Walking our Havs...hmmm, maybe an automated poopy butt cleaner? I think I'll change my mind and buy that product!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

maryam187 said:


> Walking our Havs...hmmm, maybe an automated poopy butt cleaner? I think I'll change my mind and buy that product!


:amen:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see it!! Hint hint


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maryam, seriuosly! I wasn't trying to hint or be "subtle". LOL As I was writing, I realized that 'duh, maybe it's already posted over in that part of the forum and I haven't even taken the time to look yet!' LOL Though I do love that expression! 

Looking forward to more explanation and photos!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Is it time yet?

Ryan


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Is it time yet?
> 
> Ryan


TIMES UP!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Where is it?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Makes me think if this is a marketing strategy. I'm back to not buying it :blabla:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Well that's not very nice.:suspicious:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Well that's not very nice.:suspicious:


:tape: Enough already. What is it?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sharlene, sorry ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Sharlene, sorry ound:


Maryam , you kill me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What ever happened to this product:der:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We STILL don't know what it is??? 

Don't know why I'm so eager to find out what it is. Since I hardly ever walk Tori () I probably won't want one anyway. :becky:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ageleke! now even I am getting impatient!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, I'm with Maryam.. I dont want it anymore..

Or do i?
lol

Ryan


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

JeanMarie said:


> You want protocol?
> We'll give you "protocol".
> 
> Protocol is:
> If you have something to share, you don't leave folks hanging around wondering what it is for a week!!! :fish:


That's some funny stuff!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:amen:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Quite the mystery.:spy:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's the HH Backer Vendor list from the show. Get your search on! 
http://www.expocadweb.com/xmas09/ec...aspx?content=list&filter=alpha&searchText=all


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Ok, I'm with Maryam.. I dont want it anymore..
> 
> Or do i?
> lol
> ...


Ryan, for a second I liked you and then I read the rest.

At this point I wonder if the poster may not be feeling well (flu? cold?), because this doesn't seem normal to me, let alone 'proper protocol'.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay, I have just entered this thread and I wanna know what it is too! Luckily, I haven't been on pins and needles for weeks.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Do we still not know what it is? I have followed this since before I had access to reply but I want to know!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry guys, i should not have opened my big mouth until i knew things were up and running. 

well, i designed a product that allows you to walk your small dog (25lbs) in low light or dark conditions. it's called Lumileash. i am working on the Shopping Cart as we speak which is why i've delayed in getting anything out. 

product will be available for shipment in the next few weeks. you can check out the product on Lumileash.com. i use one on django when i walk him and it's the best. it shines a beam, 15' directly on your dog, helps you see what's around them as well as easy night time clean up! anyways, check it out, i'd love the feedback. i will let you all know when i work the bugs out on the shopping cart. 
again, sorry for all the suspence!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

looks like a great idea to me. Forum discount?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Brilliant! (pun intended)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Maryam that has a wide enough beam to cover both your darlings. I'd love one for camping.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I know, right? I will probably still need two, so I can light up all North Carolina when we walk in the dark  

Wouldn't mind an HF discount either


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Walking our Havs...hmmm, maybe an automated poopy butt cleaner? I think I'll change my mind and buy that product!


Haha, Maryam! I actually like your hose on the butt trick . . .

I've never seen so much hoopla over a product before you even know what it is! Y'all are a crazy, bored bunch! I think I'll have to invent something for the forum REAL SOON. 

I actually think the leash sounds great, especially for those who have to walk at night. My son just showed me an ap for the iPhone called Flashlight that is literally just where the screen is lit up white so you can use it like a flashlight.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, you're only that laid-back about it cause you didn't have to wait that long  Now if Apple also comes up with a 'stop-barking-at-things-and-dogs-you're-scared-of' application, I may break down and get an iphone too.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Maryam, you need to borrow my Pet Alert . . . it's amazing.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great idea! What about a forum discount? It would only be fair....because you left us hanging for a.........................week!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great idea! Congratulations!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You all are shameless!! A "forum discount" ....... LOL I hope django's mom can take a joke! :laugh:

I love the product! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I think a forum discount sounds like another brilliant idea. Great product!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome idea...
Now WHY didn't I think of that?!?! :Cry:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey that would be pretty handy for walking at night!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

maryam187 said:


> Kathy, you're only that laid-back about it cause you didn't have to wait that long  Now if Apple also comes up with a 'stop-barking-at-things-and-dogs-you're-scared-of' application, I may break down and get an iphone too.


You'd think if they can come up with an app to control your DSLR, they could come up with an app to control your dog! :tea:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

yes, i love the idea of a forum discount. let me see how i can work this out on the website.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That would be AWESOME! :bump2:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i;m working with my web guy to figure out how to set up a discount for people on this forum. it will probably be something as simple as typing in a code word i provide on the forum. i will keep you posted.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Renee said:


> Awesome idea...
> Now WHY didn't I think of that?!?! :Cry:


If anyone should have come up with the idea, it should have been me! I used to walk my guys at night and carry Bella, 2 leashes and a flash light under my armpit! Dah!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They have a retractable with a flashlight on it too. I dont walk my dogs at night but I see how this could be very good for some of you


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:hail:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Renee said:


> Awesome idea...
> Now WHY didn't I think of that?!?! :Cry:


Because there's already several different types on the market?
There are too many loose dogs around here to walk after dark and I'd need a spotlight to feel half way safe.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:bump: Discount?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Great idea but it's already out there in the product world....

A quickie google search lead me to....

Look...this one has a radio too!!





crazy price on this one.
http://www.bimbambanana.com/index.php?p=&side=visProd&prod_id=282

the leash actually glows here and there's the LED flashlight.
http://www.airandaqua.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=77

and on and on....

how about one with built in cell phone, poop bags and MP3 player?? LOL.

Yours is very nice looking though and if it's priced right, it could be a hit!

Here's a product I think is BRILLIANT. Especially for those with dogs who never tire of fetch. My brother's dog is getting this for Xmas.
http://www.activedogtoys.com/godoggo.html


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maybe Apple can add an APP for a leash with poo bags! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> Yours is very nice looking though and if it's priced right, it could be a hit!
> 
> Here's a product I think is BRILLIANT. Especially for those with dogs who never tire of fetch. My brother's dog is getting this for Xmas.
> http://www.activedogtoys.com/godoggo.html


Your brother's dog is getting a $120 Xmas present??! Holy smokes. Can I get adopted?:angel:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Your brother's dog is getting a $120 Xmas present??! Holy smokes. Can I get adopted?:angel:


LOL I was thinking the same


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JASHavanese said:


> Because there's already several different types on the market?
> There are too many loose dogs around here to walk after dark and I'd need a spotlight to feel half way safe.


We're on a farm, and there are no other dogs to worry about... what _I_ worry about at night is skunks!!! I won't let him get NEAR the bushes.<g>


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I’ve learned thru experience that no idea is ever an original idea. What sets you apart from others is your design and quality. Besides, will the others give you a havanese discount! Lumileash will be ready to purchase in the next few weeks.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, littlebuddy. It really is about what one can offer that is different from the usual. Good luck with your product!


----------

